# [SOLVED] Intel PCH high temperature



## Billy0123 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,
I'm owner of Dell Studio 1749. I don't have any problems with my laptop (hanging or something like this), I'm just upset because I've run everest to check temperatures, and I got this:

(Intel PCH HM55)

Temp.:	
Procesor	46 °C (115 °F)
Procesor nr 1 38 °C (100 °F)
Procesor nr 1	46 °C (115 °F)
PCH	63 °C (145 °F)
GMCH	37 °C (99 °F)
GPU Diode	45 °C (113 °F)
TOSHIBA MK3256GSY	38 °C (100 °F)

these are 'average' temperatures. The thing is, when I play something (for example LOL or StarCraft2) the PCH temperature grows to about 72-73°C (of course, all temperatures grows but not so much. I'm not alarmed about rest of them, they are fine).

Does anyone here knows what is max temperature of PCH? Is that (72-73°C while playing) normal?

Thank you.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Intel PCH high temperature*

If the case is black, and more so plastic, it can cause that temp to rise rapidly, usually you will know if its too high, if you feel it's too hot consider buying an External Laptop fan.


----------



## Billy0123 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Intel PCH high temperature*

Thank you Sheldon but that still isn't what I wanted to hear . I know that I can low all temperatures by installing an external laptop fan, or maybe some other ways too. The point is that I don't know answer for question: 'Is that so necessary?'. Maybe this PCH can have temperature about 80°C or even 90°C (while using it), and maybe 'that's ok' and there's nothing to worry about. Unfortunately I don't know that. 

So, my question is: anyone knows that? Maybe someone's got similar hardware and has high temperatures of his PCH (70+ °C) too?


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Intel PCH high temperature*

The number one rule when dealing with computer hardware of any sort is: "It's okay to get hot, its bad to stay hot for a long period of time" Don't thing your computer is going to blow up, this is why THAT usually happens:
A. Somebody blocks the fan for a long period of time
B. Dust build-up over years
C. Capacitor blows or Power Source fuse pops (Highly Unlikely in your case)
Generally, the area around the Cooling Fan is the hottest (Ironic but it blows nothing but hot air) so I'm sure that you're not alone, mine gets up-where towards 50-60°C on a normal occasion, and higher if I start an Installer that takes a long time, as long as you allow the fans to breathe you're still in the clear.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Intel PCH high temperature*

Your temps appear to be normal for the laptop.

But to answer your question according to Intel the max Tj is 108°C

Are you experiencing any problems? I say there is no cause for concern


----------



## Billy0123 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Intel PCH high temperature*

Thank you both for answers.


----------

